# WES Question?



## CanadianMoose (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm a Canadian Citizen currently going to school in the U.S. right across the border (University at Buffalo)... once I graduate would I have to go through something like WES for any reason to get a job, even though UB is pretty well recognized up through Toronto-area where I want to work (Also noting that a good number of students at UB are Canadians like myself)? What if I wanted to go to Graduate School at a school like U of T or Brock University (Noting that UB has a partnership with Brock, and knowing that I may be required to take a GED)?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

As a Canadian citizen you only have to apply for jobs/universities in Canada. No other procedures are required.


----------



## CanadianMoose (Sep 6, 2014)

Noticed I said GED instead of GRE haha, so I do need a WEs or I don't? Cause it seems like it's advertised for Canadian students that went to school in US (Or other foreign countries) and want to come back to go to Grad School in Canada


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Look at the website of the University you would like to attend in Canada, and see if you can find an answer. If not, contact their Admissions office. Or talk to the Professors (Supervisors) you would like to work with.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

CanadianMoose said:


> Noticed I said GED instead of GRE haha, so I do need a WEs or I don't? Cause it seems like it's advertised for Canadian students that went to school in US (Or other foreign countries) and want to come back to go to Grad School in Canada



You'll be fine.

What program are you applying to and at which universities? Have you been in contact with potential grad supervisors yet?


----------

